# 1st Round Game 1: Heat vs. Hornets



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

2004 NBA Playoffs Game 1:
HEAT vs New Orleans @ AmericanAirlines Arena – Apr. 18, 2004 – 7:00 PM (Eastern)
TV: TNT / Sunshine Network – Eric Reid and Tony Fiorentino
Radio: WIOD 610 AM (Mike Inglis), WBZT 1230 AM, WACC 830 AM (Jose Paneda, Joe Pujala) 
Series Notes: New Orleans swept the regular season series with the HEAT last season. The Hornets lead the all-time series 30-27 despite the HEAT taking three of four this season. The HEAT improved their overall home record against the Hornets to 19-10 after taking both match-ups this season at the AmericanAirlines Arena. The last meeting in the playoffs between these two teams resulted in the Hornets sweeping Miami in three straight games during the 2000-01 season resulting in wins of 106-80, 102-76, and 94-79.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

New Orleans(41-41) at *Miami(42-40) *


Click on Images for Team Home Page or Player Profiles

 
Miami Heat:
Head Coach: Stan Van Gundy 

Projected Starting Lineup:
     

Key Subs:
   


  
New Orleans Hornets
Head Coach: Tim Floyd 
Projected Starting Lineup:

     

Key Subs:
   

Key Injury:
 Out(Right Knee)

Key Matchup: 







vs.








Baron Davis vs. Dwyane Wade


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I think the key matchup will be Lamar Odom against Jamal Magloire!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I think we will win this one

88-81 Heat is my prediction


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

Key Matchup without a doubt is Baron vs. Wade
Wade can't let Baron get the best of him, Wade has to play consistent and aggressive defense and throw Baron's game off.

Heat by 5


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Takeit2dahouse00</b>!
> Key Matchup without a doubt is Baron vs. Wade
> Wade can't let Baron get the best of him, Wade has to play consistent and aggressive defense and throw Baron's game off.
> 
> Heat by 5


SVG will most likely have E.J. guarding B-Diddy!!!


----------



## Accord (Dec 23, 2003)

Check this out, this is the ACTUAL game notes that the media and commentators receive before the game. Here are the game notes for Game 1: http://www.nba.com/heat/news/notes.pdf


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

less than 45 minutes til game time...

pre-game shower time


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Good luck tonight. Anyone know who is calling the game for TNT?

Go Hornets.:jump:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

The heat have been hot lately, and I'm thinking that will continue tonight. Should be a good game. I've kind of liked the heat for a while, just cause they were rivals with the knicks who I hate. So as long as you guys aren't playing the nets, I'll be rooting for you.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Accord</b>!
> Check this out, this is the ACTUAL game notes that the media and commentators receive before the game. Here are the game notes for Game 1: http://www.nba.com/heat/news/notes.pdf


thanks for posting that...lots of interesting stuff


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

under 5 minutes....


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

anyone from the board at the game?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

i think Accord might be there...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

TNT making it sound like we'll EASILY win this one....


Chuck picked us in 5 games
Kenny picked us in 6 games
Van Exel said we should take this series without a problem

:shy:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Its tip-off time!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

the AAA is packed!!!!gonna be crazy in there tonight


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

at least somebody who knows stuff bout us is doin the heat game on TNT....Fratello is awesome


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Charge #1


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

B-Diddy and Odom picked up fouls in the 1st minute!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Odom scores....Heat on the board 1st


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade wit the crossover!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice layup by DWade


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats 2 quick fouls on B.G.!!!:uhoh:


----------



## BlazerBeav (Jul 31, 2003)

I haven't been the biggest follower of Heat basketball recently, but its nice to actually see the AAA full, and excited about Heat basketball. For the few games I caught here and there, the place almost reminded me of the Atlanta arena (attendance-wise).

Anyway, I think the Heat should win this series, and in general have a pretty decent shot in these playoffs. Dwayne Wade is a stud, and Lamar Odom is one of the most versatile players in the league. Nice to see Rafer stick around somewhere too.

I enjoy watching your team, good luck this postseason.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

whoevers guading wesley needs to stay home on him. Theres no help defense when the other team has wesley behind the 3 pt line


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

a few cheap fouls on Grant hurt us....

once we get the butterflies out we'll be fine


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

14-12 with 4:00 minutes left


Refs are calling this game way to tight....


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

CB4 with the dunk!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we have to keep up the fastbreak


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I'm rooting for the Heat in the playoffs, so lets go! :upset:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Tied at 14 Hornets call timeout....


if we run on them we'll blow them out....they don't wanna run and cant keep up with us.....


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Nice little video piece on the heated meetings between the two teams this season.

"Bad Boys, Bad Boys"

Jamal with the tip followed by a shotclock violation by Miami.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we've had like 4 flops called for offensive fouls.....Magloire lowers his shoulder and theres a no call..... :upset:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

23-22 Miami at the end of the 1st qtr!!!


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Odom hits the buzzer beater and is looking nice at the end of 1.

8 points, 6 boards, 3 assists I believe.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Odom scares the heck out of me. I can see him doing damage. BD has two fouls. He can't pick up his third this half. We need to finish inside and get as many offensive rebounds as possible. You guys are playing tough. Entertaining game so far.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wade should go right after BD to get him his third


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

FLOP


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

way to many offensive fouls


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Haha @ the taunting of Steve Kerr.  

Wade drops two and Miami's down 3!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we gotta start making shots....


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

make ft's...


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

if the hornets keep falling down, u cant count on someone on the heat getting injured for the rest of the season. theyve fallen down at least 15 times in the first half. just a matter of time before someone lands wrong or trips.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we gotta stop all these fouls...


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Odom and Wade need to penetrate!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

a nice a three point play for Odom.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

joe forte makes me sick


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

where the hell is eddie. him and rafe cant hit a shot


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Haslem just hit a nice shot!!!


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Turnover by BD but Heat come back and turn it over.

George Lynch drops 2 in.  

5 point lead for the Hornets!

JONES FOR 3!!

2 point game!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

E.J. for 3!!!

We're down 2!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

all these fouls underneath


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wests feet were still moving sideways


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

another offensive foul by the Heat is on Odom.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

david west gets the call on lamar odom. unreal. he was still moving. as soon as i saw joe forte on the court, i knew we were in big trouble


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats 3 on B-Diddy!!!


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Bad move by Floyd to leave BD in who picks up his third foul.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

B-Diddy just said his ankle really hurts!!!

We need to go right at his a$$ in the 2nd half!!!


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

I definitely think you guys can make a run in the second half. Big Cat needs to step it up. 

Go Hornets!:twave:


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

I want to see Odom and Wade attack the basket more!!!

Odom is having a good first half but he needs to penetrate more often.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade for 3!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats P.J.'s 4th foul!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

let the teams play refs


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats 4 fouls on B-Diddy!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

what a stupid foul by davis


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

we need to start hitting shots.. where are u caron? someone please... raz, rafe?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade just tied it up at 50!!!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

i like marv albert yelling "DWYANE WADE!!!"


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

were up by 5 now...lookin good


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

FINALLY!


I think I was pressing my keyboard buttons too hard so I got called for an offensive foul.....

I haven't been able to get on the net for like an hour


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Skip for 3!!!


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

and skips streak continues!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

offensive foul after offensive foul


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> Skip for 3!!!


Thats 49 in a row!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

does it count in the playoffs, or is it just a regular season thing


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

End of the 3rd....

Heat are in control....

remember Davis and PJ will be back in soon too though


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm really confident the Heat will win this series now. They've been playing not too great thus far, yet have pulled ahead nonetheless and have taken control of the game. Jones is finally stroking it.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I didn't think Boris would ever shut up.......:sigh:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Skip for a deep 3!!!

Nice pass from Wade!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Skip hits a 3 from Carol City.....DAMN


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

All we have to do now from here to the rest of the series, is to run the fast-break, keep magloire, brown, and b-diddy on the bench and keep stroking, and the heat will finish this series 5 games max


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I wish Odom got superstar calls like Baron does...........


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats 4 fouls on Odom...


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

Odom with 4 fouls... bring in Haslem


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'm calling a fight before the end of the series....we don't like each other...


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

heat need to play better u dont Davis getting back in the game.
A offensive foul by Wade, Heat over the limit.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade had Magloire on him out on the perimeter......not scoring or getting fouled at the rim is UNACCEPTABLE!


This game isn't over yet but we're sure as hell acting like it....


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

4 on wade, where is the fight... wade vs, davis, odom vs. brown
tim floyd hanging on grant's legs


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I've been thinking Haslem vs. West maybe.....


I'd like it to be a bum like Malik Allen so we don't lose anyone important though


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

5:47 left

77-69 Heat


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

haslem miss FTs .. damm thats huge


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

This game is getting AWFULLY close.

Seems like the heat were just up by 14 or so.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Caron should ask Santa for a jump shot next winter......


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

WOW! Did you just see Butler miss that WIDE open J? That is gonna hurt Miami down the stretch


THREE POINT GAME!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we let them get back in the game:upset: 

we need a score now....


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

I wish I could watch the game, all I can do is look at the box-score. 

It looks like Baron's ****ed up shot selection carried into the playoffs. He should be killing Wade.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Here's where the experience comes in......


Jones and Grant need to start being leaders if we want to win


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

got a Hornets fan here. Go Baron!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

we need Odom to make a play or draw a foul.

Odom or Wade needs to take over.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> Here's where the experience comes in......
> 
> 
> Jones and Grant need to start being leaders if we want to win


Grant!?

Jesus man- Havent you learned to stop counting on him yet?

Atleast he has pulled down some boards today


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

I predict a Hornets win.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> we need Odom to make a play or draw a foul.
> 
> Odom or Wade needs to take over.


thats what i'm afraid of. We really have no one who could stay in front of Odom consistently. He creates big match-up problems for us. The best bet is to put Lynch on him but that takes away our size advantage.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> 
> 
> Grant!?
> ...



Look at what Magloire has done....I'm not looking at a box score right now but he hasn't dominated as people thought he would...


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats 5 fouls on B-Diddy!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

rafer:yes:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Baron has 5


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Skip with the clutch shot!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

79-75 Heat 2mins left


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Look at what Magloire has done....I'm not looking at a box score right now but he hasn't dominated as people thought he would...


He has still had a double double with 15/11


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we need a score


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Heat cant take care of its lead.

Heat need a way to defend and score this quarter.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

This game is right there with Hous/LA for best game this weekend


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

this is where stan screws up. if we dont score for 6 minutes F'ING subsitute. use your damm bench. call a timeout and set up a play for one of our shooters. this is horrible


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Tough shot by Augmon. Good game.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Wow- this is bad, 30 secs!

TIED


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damn!!!!

we need a defensive stop:upset:


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

well its over now.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

what a stop. PJ gets away with a little push on Odom


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

yo im so pissed right now im gonna break something. we come oui tof a timeout and thats the possession we get? horrible. rasual should be in


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Odom needs to step up....


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

20 SECS


15


DIDDY MISSES LAYUP

SHOT CLOCK!


HEAT BALL!

10 SECS


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

NICE STOP!!!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Wow- big play, there gonna be mauling Odom- Wade doesnt get calls- I dunno

Who will the HeAt go to?


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Whatsa goin on, Potna?


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

great defense, lamar is there when it matters on D. rafer, eddie or RASUAL must take this last shot


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wade or odom drives, kicks it out to Alston or Jones


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 040</b>!
> Whatsa goin on, Potna?


Tie game, HeAt ball, 11 secs to go


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

im with ya bro lets do it!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

WADE BALL

5 SECS

WADE YES

WADE WINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade is clutch!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wade got it!!!!!!!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

OK LETS DEFEND HERE!!!!!! ONE TIME DWYANE!!!


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

DAMN!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wade took Davis to the butter. Way to go rook.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Way to get respect as a rook, eh?

I dont see Lebron anywhere......................


Big stop, ANYTHING but a THREE!:sigh:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

WADE!


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

B-Diddy wit the steal, 1on1 Wade getting back on transition. Baron goes up, Wade goes for the block...OOOOO what a facial.

Hornets in 4!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Dont let them hit a 3!!!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

ITS OFFICIAL!!


*HEAT WIN, SERIES 1-0 HEAT WIN!!!!!!*


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

HEAT WIN!!!


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Damn.

Hornets in 5!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Great game guys!

Do ya'll wanna stick arund here and comment about the T-Wolves Nuggets game?


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

WOW!!!
The Rookie DWade hit it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We win!!!!!

21 points by Wade.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Great start of the series.

I mean, it could have been better and have it not come down to the wire, but a win is still a win.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> Great game guys!
> 
> Do ya'll wanna stick arund here and comment about the T-Wolves Nuggets game?


Where are you moving to from Chicago?


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Great game!
This and the previous game in the reg season vs the Mavs has turned me into a Heat fan. Its hard NOT to like the Heat and the way they play. I really like Wade and Odom (since he was a Clipper) and looks like Alston found himself a home.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 040</b>!
> Where are you moving to from Chicago?


Indiana-Michigina

Its in Indiana but its like right on the border, its like a 5 minute drive to Michigan


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Great shot by Wayde... I knew theyd hold on... Good job Heat!


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Congrats on the win. You guys are very good and Wade is clutch. He was one of my favorite college basketball players.

Hopefully the next game will be just as good. With us winning of course.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

DWYANE WADE WILL BE THE ROP


(Rookie of the Playoffs)

....if only there were such a thing:sigh:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Let LeBron have the Rookie of the Year....


Melo and Wade are in the playoffs.

We'll see how Melo does tonight but as for Wade...


I think the kid has spoken.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> 
> Hopefully the next game will be just as good. With us winning of course.


I hope so.

I really thought Wade was overrated at Marquette and I thought Ricky Paulding was much better, but Wade is the truth. 
Is he a star in the making? Better watch and find out.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade - 21pts 5reb 5ast 1stl

Odom - 17pts 11reb 5ast 1blk

CB4 - 12pts 5reb 2ast 5stl

Skip - 13pts 1stl

Haslem - 7pts 6reb 1ast 1stl

E.J. - 9pts 5reb 2ast 1stl 1blk

Great W!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I hope LeBron was sitting at home hugging his rookie of the year trophy while Wade hit that shot.....


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Caron tied a franchise record with 5 steals in a playoff with Tim Hardway.

Good game by wade in his first playoff.


----------



## yo (Apr 19, 2004)

if you wanna see the gamewinner again, its down there

right click and save as

Wade gamewinner


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

is game 2 going be shown on sunshine network?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

i think UPN


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

I NEEDED AN HOUR TO COOL OFF THERE, I WAS SWEATING, HEART POUNDING... HOW AM I GONNA SURVIVE THE PLAYOFFS? DOES ANYONE GET AS ANGRY AS ME WHEN WE SCREW UP OR DO I HAVE A PROBLEM, LIKE THE 76ERS FAN FROM "ANGER MANAGEMENT"?

GO HEAT!!! 1-0 BABY!


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

YAY! Heat win!! 

Thanks for posting that clip Yo. Gave me shivers down my spine watching it & that's all I saw of the game! 

I'd been watching the NBA.com play by play, then had to leave for a job interview with 8 mins left in the 4th. It's great to get the 1st game!

This has been such a good day for me!! 
First I got my Wade Red Authentic jersey, had a great job interview, & the Heat win!!!      It can only get sweeter if I get the job (I'll know in a couple days).


----------



## Accord (Dec 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> Let LeBron have the Rookie of the Year....
> 
> 
> ...


Well said.

Carmelo and Dwyane went to college, LeBron did not. Carmelo and Dwyane are in the playoffs, LeBron is not .

I honestly don't even care who wins the ROY, there's just too much hype that even if Carmelo or even Dwyane truly deserved it, LeBron would get it regardless. The bigger picture is that Dwyane and Melo are in the playoffs and David Stern's poster boy isn't.


----------



## Accord (Dec 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>yo</b>!
> if you wanna see the gamewinner again, its down there
> 
> right click and save as
> ...


That's awesome, how did you get that video onto your computer like that? Did you Tivo it and then transfer it from your Tivo to your computer or something? I'm really curious, thanks.


----------



## yo (Apr 19, 2004)

I have a video capture card, so i can watch tv on my computer and i just recorded it while it was on.


----------



## Accord (Dec 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>yo</b>!
> I have a video capture card, so i can watch tv on my computer and i just recorded it while it was on.


That's awesome, can you tell me the exact name of it and whatnot? I'd like to get one.


----------



## yo (Apr 19, 2004)

I got an ATI 128

http://www.ati.com 

theres the main site.


----------



## Accord (Dec 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>yo</b>!
> I got an ATI 128
> 
> http://www.ati.com
> ...


Thanks .


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 040</b>!
> 
> Is he a star in the making?


So far so good.


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

Wade got major confidence.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

stan's got balls to call wade's number for the crunch shot!

if wade didnt make it ppl would have questioned SVG's decisions.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

i tried to message "yo" about the wade video and putting in on my website, not sure if it worked cause i never messaged someone before, but let me know if thats ok.
u can email me at [email protected] or post here, ill check back later
thanks
1-0


----------



## yo (Apr 19, 2004)

yeah, u can post the vid on your site


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

thanks man, i downloaded the video, and i uploaded it onto my ftp site but im still not sure how it make it so it plays off my site. i will work on it in the meantime though, i'll have it as a link to your site. do you want me to post anything about your website? i'll also give you credit on my credit page, please let me know what i should describe you/yoursite as. cant just write "yo"
[email protected] 
later


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

yo

how much space does it take to save the entire game? if you could record game 2 since its not on national TV....I'd really really appreciate it


----------



## yo (Apr 19, 2004)

you can put my name down as 'Omar Cote' and i really don't hav a site, i just put my vids there.

i dont really know much space it takes up cuz i never taped a whole game.
i did tape the 4th quarter of the lakers vs. magic game and it ended up being 553mb, so a full game would take up alot of space and alot of time.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

ok u will see ur name on the site in a few minutes.. 553 megs is like a full movie. thats alot of space. maybe if u copressed it into an avi or something like that, it wouldnt take so much. like i downloaded that movie 28 days later and it was only 700megs and the quality was awesome. peace


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)




----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nickrock23</b>!
> ok u will see ur name on the site in a few minutes.. 553 megs is like a full movie. thats alot of space. maybe if u copressed it into an avi or something like that, it wouldnt take so much. like i downloaded that movie 28 days later and it was only 700megs and the quality was awesome. peace


is therea ny way we can watch game 2 live?


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

there is a way to stream it live, but i don thave a capture card. im getting one next season though. ill have every wade highlight on the site. i guess i could stream the games live too.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

next season im getting a dish and nba lp, but im talking bow for our next game.

how much would it cost me to get the thing to stream the games live?


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

There is two of my favorite players playing against each other:

BDavis VS DWade is the fantastic match-up!

Nice shot by Wade!


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

its only gonna intensify int he next games... its becoming personal for baron, and wade showed he never back up from a challenge!

get ready for game 2!


----------

